# Pullets right?



## modelchickmom (Jun 10, 2013)

Five week old Buffy and barred rock


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

The barred rock is definitely a pullet. At four weeks, my buff orpington rooster had red starting to develop in his comb. I can't really see the comb in you photos since I've viewing on my phone. If it is still very yellow, I'd say it is a pullet as well.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Both look like pullets to me


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree. They look like girlies to me too.


----------

